# 2.5 yr male



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

An acquaintance's dog, 2.5 yr old male. Thoughts?

Head shot (please go to the link, I don't have it in my album)
http://images.quickblogcast.com/93367-86112/headshot.jpg

Stacked


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

how precious!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what a handsome Boy


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's a good looking boy without too much of that rear angulation nonsense. The only thing I don't like about him is his tail, it's dragging, not up and happy.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

This is a UKC show isn't it... I can tell, he is young looking boy good color, love his paws nice and tight, a great tail nice and furry, he could use some more coat (but so can my 2 yr old) over all I say he can do pretty good in the ukc ring. 


He has a happy face to him, I love his face, loving and loyal and he looks very healthy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He is handsome. I am NOT a "critiquer" so won't comment on conformation. But if that is your friend handling him, you might want to let her know that the first stack isn't too great. (The "inside" hind.) The second one is much better.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tracy I think the first one was just standing their waiting (this is what another dog was doing, lol ) and the second was actually presenting, but included it here b/c his head looked better (I think the best one with the judge watching didn't turn out b/c I jiggled the camera, oops).

mkennels, yes it's a UKC show. He is a GRCH now I believe.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I like him as well. Not too extreme, looks like he could be agile. He appears a bit long-legged (or short-backed). But for myself, I like that.
Nice dark mask. Could be more masculine.
What do the judges say?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Question... are his pasterns long or correct? I keep seing this lately and am not sure what the "correct" pastern length and angle is for comparison.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have no idea, I know very little about conformation aside from what I personally like/dislike! (Hence why I like this part of the forum)

I'm not sure what the judges say about him, but he's CH and I think GRCH now so he must be somewhat appreciated


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeTracy I think the first one was just standing their waiting (this is what another dog was doing, lol )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd like to see a liiiiitle more rear, but overall he's a nice dog and I like him xD


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Jackie. He's half German show, half German working lines. Interesting combo...tis why I like watching him. He's very good at tracking and agility.


----------

